# message box



## nicole (Mar 5, 2005)

My email is telling me that I have a private message but, on the site it's not showing me and when I get to my mail nothing is there??


----------



## MJ (Mar 5, 2005)

Someone sent you a PM, but then they must have deleted it before you opened it.


----------



## nicole (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks MJ, I thought it was my computer being funny.


----------

